# crappie condos



## bttmline

hey folks
any one out there got plans for building these pvc crappie attractors. i want to put out some secret honey holes. or if any one has any other ideas or plans for fish structure that can easily be placed off a pontoon, thanks in advance.
bttmline


----------



## atrkyhntr

old X-mass trees are always great and can be kept from Dec till the ice is gone... we simply tie a few together and wiegh down with white bricks... The fish seem to use them ASAP...


----------



## TxTransplant

What do these Crappie condo's look like Bttmline. I'd be interested in making a couple before ice hits and laying them out.

Gene


----------



## exexec

They are 1780 sq ft with 2 bedrooms, a bath and half, loft, carpeting of your choice, 1.5 car garage etc. The problem with em is they are 15,000.00 but in a CRAPPIE neighborhood!!! Just kiddin!!! I think they are a bunch of pvc pipe drilled and glued together then the bottom pipe filled with concrete so they sink and stay sunk.


----------



## TxTransplant

I'm thinkin a night time drive by in the boat John with a couple of these loaded!

Gene


----------



## bkr43050

I am not sure where you are looking at placing the structures but you may want to check into regulations on the body of water first. I believe most water prohibit individuals from placing structures themselves. For obvious reasons whatever organization that is controlling that body of water normally likes to maintain them or at the least have knowledge of their placement.


----------



## johnboy111711

thats why he said


> night time drive by


----------



## TxTransplant

Quick! In the dark.....resembling a shooting........................hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## bttmline

that is right exexec, i heard about them in crappie mag but no plans or pictures.
bttmline


----------



## bkr43050

Okay, I see the "night time drive by" now. I just thought perhaps not everyone would consider the risks involved. I wouldn't want to see anyone calling us out from behind the jail bars.


----------



## KSUFLASH

no need to worry about crappie structure in Portage Lakes, my Aqua Vu has picked out many existing ones already. You can ride with me, but its gonna cost ya Gene.

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711

don't show everyone the spots yet, the tourney is still 2 weeks away!


----------



## rockbass

You need some help with those bttmline???


----------



## bttmline

hey rocky
i was thinking about placing some this fall to use in the spring. i have came up with an idea on making some just haven't got around to it.
tim


----------

